# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  فلش مموری

## policweb

سلام دوستان میشه توضیح بدبد وقتی که فلش مموری یه سیستم متصل میشه چه عملی
باعث میشه اتوماتیک شناسایی چه مگه فلش داخل خودش برنامه داره؟

----------


## fjm11100

نه درایورش اون را به سیستم عامل معرفی میکنه. هر وسیله usb یک کد کلاس داره که دسته بندی عملکرد اون را مشخص میکنه. mass storage (حافظه های فلش و هاردها) کدشون 8 است. از روی همین کد درایور لود میشه

----------


## سوداگر

> نه درایورش اون را به سیستم عامل معرفی میکنه. هر وسیله usb یک کد کلاس داره که دسته بندی عملکرد اون را مشخص میکنه. mass storage (حافظه های فلش و هاردها) کدشون 8 است. از روی همین کد درایور لود میشه


 درایورش هم یه برنامه است که روی آی سی ایپروم ریخته میشه چه حافظه موبایل باشه چه فلش مموری: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPROM

----------

